# Rohr's House of Horrors Yard Haunt Video 2010



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out my youtube video


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great.

I see you have the Gemmy stirring witch. How do you keep her going?


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

On all my Gemmy Props I have a flashlight shinning across the path of when people walk by it activates the props. And if there sound activated i place a speaker next to the prop.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! You must have a big area to store all your props. Thanks for the advice about the flashlight across the path because I am having trouble getting my Gemmy to work in the haunt, so I will give that a try.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

I have two 10X10 storage units to hold all my props. I have been collecting since i was 12 yrs old.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Great display! Do you ever stand out there with a mask on pretending to be a prop then dart at people? Cause that would be awesome


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!Yes i do every year. I run my Yard Haunt for a week. i have 7 family members helping me scare the kids and teenagers. Now it seems more adult are coming through. Last year there was about 2,000 people that went through.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW! What an amazing collection, how long is set-up? LOL didn't see a donation box anywhere (should have at least 2!).


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

2,000! Wow, I've known some pro haunts who don't get that number of people.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

It takes me about a Month to set up and put everything together its alot of work but worth it!!!. Lolll I do take donation and what i earn i give to the breast cancer research charity. I have been doing it for close to 16 yrs. So i get people from other cities coming to my area. Its word of mouth and my neighbor post an add in the local newspaper.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks DeathTouch!!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Got Rained on Last Night  Hope there is no Rain Tomorrow Night


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Holly COW! I love it. You have given me some great ideas! Do you have any new vids?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very nice set up. My gosh, you have tons of props! Very impressive, and I like the video. So cool that you dress up and scare the trick or treaters...such fun....


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks! DynomiteDaniel I do have new videos Nighttime video and a Dusk / Day video Check out this Thread

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29662


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Great vid!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

AWESOME! rohr manor! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy smokes you have more life sized figures than I'm ever seen. Great setup and I want that Frankenstein's monster you have in your front yard.


----------

